# Wie Speedport 724 v konfigurieren?



## drachen08 (18 August 2014)

Hallo, bitte um Hilfe!

Von Technik habe ich keine Ahnung, es geht um den Wechsel Speedport w504v* auf w724v* der Telekom.
Eine grafische Darstellung wo welches Kabel eingesteckt wird - wäre schon eine große Erleichterung und hilfreich, insbesondere auch wie ich das Telefon anschließen kann. 
Muss dann noch etwas eingestellt werden?


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2014)

Gehst auf die Seite der Telekom, da findest Du für jedes Gerät die ausführliche Bedienungsanleitung als PDF-Datei
Irgendwo unter Service und Download
Mit der Suche kommst auf jeden Fall dort weiter


----------



## drachen08 (18 August 2014)

Hallo Hippo,
danke. Mal schauen, wie erwähnt hoffe ich eine grafische Anleitung zu finden, um nicht lange, umständliche Beschreibung zu finden.


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2014)

Ums Lesen wirst nicht drumrumkommen ...
... DAS kann ich Dir jetzt schon versprechen


----------



## drachen08 (18 August 2014)

Werde es schon irgendwie in Gang kriegen, auch ein älterer User weit über 60 zig- findet mal ein Korn- um mit der Technik mitzuhalten.


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2014)

Das Zeug ist ziemlich gut beschrieben und wird schrittweise auch erklärt
Nur mach bei Deinem alten Router keinen Reset bevor der neue nicht zufriedenstellend läuft


----------



## drachen08 (18 August 2014)

Danke, mach ich. 
Wahrscheinlich hätte ich bei dem alten Router Reset gemacht, bevor ich diesen abgeklemmt hätte.


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2014)

Kein guter Plan ...


----------



## drachen08 (19 August 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Kein guter Plan ...



Deshalb befolge ich ja deinen Rat -  kein Reset durchzuführen, bis neuer Router läuft.


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2014)

http://hilfe.telekom.de/hsp/cms/con...rt-Serie/theme-66140359/Speedport-W-7xx-Serie


----------



## drachen08 (19 August 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> http://hilfe.telekom.de/hsp/cms/con...rt-Serie/theme-66140359/Speedport-W-7xx-Serie





DANKE..............................


----------



## Maximimal (19 August 2014)

Hi,

bin neu hier und habe mal im Zusammenhang mit der Sicherheit deines WLAN-Routers eine gute Information gefunden:

http://www.festnetz-vergleich.de/wlan-sicherheit/

Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig, um das alles noch sicherer zu gestalten. Ich habe dasselbe Teil vor einigen Monaten von der Telekom gekriegt
und konnte mein WLAN dann so hoffentlich sicherer machen.


----------



## drachen08 (19 August 2014)

Hallo Maximimal, als Neuling hier und schon Hilfe.  DANKE.

Meine Leitung wird kommende Woche erst umgestellt, Bedenken habe ich nur - das ich die Anschlüße richtig verbinde, insbesondere Telefon.
Bin mit der Technik nicht so vertraut.


----------



## Maximimal (19 August 2014)

Also so schwierig war es nicht, die richtigen Leitungen zusammenzustecken. Du kriegst dann, zumindest ist es bei der Telekom so, einen großen Faltprospekt,
wo alles ausführlich erklärt ist. Da kann wirklich nichts schiefgehen. Und wenn doch haben die dann noch eine detaillierte Erklärung. Wenn nichts geht am besten einfach wieder hier im Forum fragen.


----------



## drachen08 (19 August 2014)

Maximimal schrieb:


> Also so schwierig war es nicht, die richtigen Leitungen zusammenzustecken. Du kriegst dann, zumindest ist es bei der Telekom so, einen großen Faltprospekt,
> wo alles ausführlich erklärt ist. Da kann wirklich nichts schiefgehen. Und wenn doch haben die dann noch eine detaillierte Erklärung. Wenn nichts geht am besten einfach wieder hier im Forum fragen.



Jo, jo, werd's schon richten. Mag nur keine dicken Heften wälzen, mag eher Zeichnungen/Abbildungen wo die Anschlüße sichtbar sind, habe im Netz schon danach gesucht, nichts gefunden.
Wer sich im Alter mit den technischen Errungenschaften des Comp. beschäftigt, kriegt zu den ohnehin grauen Haaren noch welche dazu.


----------



## BenTigger (19 August 2014)




----------



## BenTigger (19 August 2014)

Was für Bildchen willst du noch mehr? Hättest du Hippos Link angesehen, hättest du das auch gefunden.
Nun glaube aber nicht, dass ich dir alle Bildchen hier reinstelle.
*Beachte den Link und wenn du dann noch Fragen hast, kannst du weiter fragen!*

*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/wie-speedport-724-v-konfigurieren.46902/#post-380147*


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2014)

Und die 

Zugangsdaten eintragen
Paßwörter vergeben
MSN eintragen und zuordnen
Analog und ISDN-Telefone zuordnen
ggf Anrufbeantworter einstellen
MAC-Filterung einstellen
WLAN konfigurieren
Fernwartung blockieren

Also mein lieber Drachen - da wirds Dir noch aus den Ohren rauchen.
Für DAS alles gibts keine Bildchen.
Telefon einstecken und quasseln gabs so bis 1990 etwa


----------



## drachen08 (19 August 2014)

Ein GROSSES DANKESCHÖN, mein Herz hüpft bei dieser großen Hilfe. 
Dachte schon - es wäre besser im Alter die Finger vom PC zu lassen, wäre zu schwierig und nun .


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2014)

Hömma - ich geh schwer auf die 60 zu - mach mir keine Angst ...


----------



## drachen08 (19 August 2014)

Hippo, da bist du aber noch jung, aber keine Sorge - graue Haare sind auch nicht schwerer und wenn man sich früh mit dem PC auseinandersetzt, schafft man so manche Hürde .
Von PC wollte ich eigentlich nichts wissen, aber..... man muss mit der Zeit gehen, auch wenn dies Ding einem die Nerven rauben kann.
Warte nur - bis du in meine Jahre kommst


----------



## drachen08 (2 September 2014)

Umstellung hat problemlos geklappt  
Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2014)

na super


----------



## drachen08 (2 September 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> na super




Jepp, da vergiss mal das Alter, wir werden es schon richten und den jungen Leuten zeigen - die Alten schaffen auch noch was.


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2014)




----------

